# Abnormal Breath Sounds



## kmccarren (Nov 16, 2011)

Any suggestions on how to code for "abnormal breath sounds"? I am coding for a PCP and he saw an infant who has the unusual breath sounds. No other symptoms. Was advised to have mom try to capture the breathing on a recording device.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## darlenemusser (Nov 16, 2011)

I looked under abnormal breathing behavior and was directed to  see Respiration.  Under Respiration, Insuffiency, Newborn NEC = 770.89.


----------



## dpeoples (Nov 16, 2011)

kmccarren said:


> Any suggestions on how to code for "abnormal breath sounds"? I am coding for a PCP and he saw an infant who has the unusual breath sounds. No other symptoms. Was advised to have mom try to capture the breathing on a recording device.
> 
> I appreciate any help.




what about 786.7 ?

HTH


----------

